# Cooling rack



## Adam I (Jul 28, 2020)

Morning guys and gals,

I'm due to get my first home roaster any day now and one thing that I've just realised is that i don't currently have a cooling rack. I've had a look online and the ones I can see all look like the beans would just fall through the gaps.

Where did you get your cooling rack from? Any links or shop would be greatly appreciated.

thanks


----------



## WestlandWessex (Jan 26, 2020)

Good morning Adam,

Not sure which roaster you are getting, the one I use Gene Cafe CBR-101 has a cooling cycle built in. If I then need to cool the beans down anymore I simply use two of These and go outside and transfer the beans from one to the other in order to cool the beans down further and remove any remaining chaff. I then put the beans in a bowl and let them sit for a little while and have a sort through to remove any bad ones and then bag them up in one way valve sealable bags.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Adam I (Jul 28, 2020)

Perfect! Why didn't I think to search for that! 🤔

I'm getting a sandbox smart - it's on its way from Taiwan right now......


----------



## Longmanh (Mar 30, 2020)

I use this contraption and it works perfectly.

As above, I wonder outside and transfer from one to another whilst blowing through the beans as they fall to remove chaff.

When raining, I simply put the beans in the lower 'basket', put the top section on and blow a hairdryer through it with cold air. This will cool the beans very quickly.


----------



## WestlandWessex (Jan 26, 2020)

Adam I said:


> Perfect! Why didn't I think to search for that! 🤔
> 
> I'm getting a *sandbox smart* - it's on its way from Taiwan right now......


 I have seen those advertised and they definitely look a nifty bit of kit and programmable which is good. I look forward to reading your thoughts on it 👍


----------



## Adam I (Jul 28, 2020)

yeah, it does look very impressive..... i'll be sure to give you all the feedback.


----------



## Adam I (Jul 28, 2020)

Longmanh said:


> I use this contraption and it works perfectly.
> 
> As above, I wonder outside and transfer from one to another whilst blowing through the beans as they fall to remove chaff.
> 
> When raining, I simply put the beans in the lower 'basket', put the top section on and blow a hairdryer through it with cold air. This will cool the beans very quickly.


 sorry, i cant see what you have linked to, i get a dead-end.....


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I started with a colander and my wife's hairdryer set to cold many moons ago when I first started roasting for myself.


----------



## Adam I (Jul 28, 2020)

Brilliant. Thanks!!


----------



## Longmanh (Mar 30, 2020)

Adam I said:


> sorry, i cant see what you have linked to, i get a dead-end.....


 Not sure what happened there..... apologies.

Try this. Honey Strainer


----------



## Adam I (Jul 28, 2020)

thanks!


----------

